# [Socucionado] Horrible apagado y tty

## yio643

Que tal comañeros espero se encuentren bien, lo que ocurre es que acabo de instalar el kernel 3.10.5 y sucede que cuendo apago el equipo aparecen símbolos raros y no se visualiza como siempre también ocurre cuando levanto las X y regreso a tty con ctrl + alt + f1 e igual se ven símbolos y letras raras; esto me sucede desde el kernel 3.8.13 que es el estable en estos momento. De antemano agradezco su ayuda y espero resolver esto con su ayuda   :Razz: 

[url] https://www.dropbox.com/s/21hv9itj5ymqfpu/IMG_20130809_092748.jpg [/url]

Solución:

Amigos he solucionado esto, lo que ocurría es que tenia un script para checar el correo este estaba ofuscado ya que contiene la contraseña de mi correo, me imagino que en la tty se quedaba pegado por eso se veía así lo que hice fue actualizar el script con la sentencia exit de esa forma l bota y continua normal gracias por su interes

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá tenga que ver con el kenel mode setting. ¿Qué grafica tienes? ¿Qué driver usas? Publica la configuración de tu kernel (archivo .config).

----------

